# RSX Type-S vs. SpecV



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Well.....? I have been seeing a lot of "used" but "new" less than 20k mile Acura RSX Type-S's on ebay for sale for about the price of a new SpecV. The RSX already gets one point(1) from me for being a "honda", it gets another point(2) for being faster, it gets another(3) for interior design -seats-dash-shifter-leather, its lighter(4), its a 2 door 4 seater(5) Well.....?


http://www.car-videos.com/performance/view.asp?ID1=5&ID2=115 

http://www.specplace.com/


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I like my spec and all, but yah, that RSX is prolly better, but I definately would not give it a point for being a Honda


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

The RSX may be faster, but definitely not as fuch fun. The RSX is smoother and more refined, as the Spec is more rough and more sporty feeling. If I was 40 to 50 yrs old would pick the Acura, but being young and foolish like the g feel and harshness of the spec. My personal feelings!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

dude....the RSX is a girl's car i havent seen a guy drive one around where i live exept one of my friend. who has a tuned type-s......i raced him cuz he's been talking shit...and i whooped him but it wasnt a true race cuz we had to stop at a redlight....but the spec-V has alot better pick up. the Type-S is a respectable car that is a good highway cruiser but its still a girl's car. well, an Asian Girl's car to be exact, i know, i'm Asian.


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*do you like to Rev*

If you want something you can rev the cheeze whiz out of go for the RSX. IF,,,, you want something you can idle around 2g in traffic for and have good low end driveability and with a header and CAI run with if not around the RSX then go for the Spec.. Remember though when you buy a new car your the only one to beat on it .. Who knows why the others are traded in!!

Just a thought


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*RSX and Spec V's*

Well I have had a turbo gsr for 3 years and loved it' But I wanted a simple car ( 4-door ) and that I can still race and have fun w/ . I had a buddy w/ a Type S and they are nice cars!!  The new motors have more midrange and great topend power. I was set on a 4-door, looked at WRX's and kinda spendy used still right under $20k, I found the Spec V , got 0.9% for 60 months and in the $16k range, what a great bang for buck I found!! I love it! Can't wait to auto-x it , I was very impressed w/ the low end!!! Not used to that w/ Acura/Honda's !! But they aren't really in the same class, 2 dr 2.0 200hp Acura and 4dr Nissan 2.5L , You don't see the tq beat hp much!!!


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

why does the rsx look like a wedge of swiss cheese on wheels?

for my daily drive i find the torque more useful than high revving horsepower...more on-demand zip

i have yet to see another spec v on the road...saw a nice red se-r the other day, and at least one gxe/le etc daily

if anyone sees a rash of low-mileage specs on e-bay or something, let me know...not that i'm buying...

Lurker Above, like say when moto*R*ex has a 90% off sale on inventory or something


----------



## QR25SpecV (Aug 24, 2002)

my friend set me up to race a rsx type s that was stock and at the time I only had my AEM and I beat him by half car length...I don't think they are fast...freeway they will kill us, but from a stop its a drivers race...


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

QR25SpecV said:


> my friend set me up to race a rsx type s that was stock and at the time I only had my AEM and I beat him by half car length...I don't think they are fast...freeway they will kill us, but *from a stop its a drivers race... *


Exactly, that guy wasnt a good driver


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, since racing in the import world is mainly based on drag racing( well, in the US atleast), you will be racing the rsx type-s from a stop and Spec-Vs with a few minor mods would smoke it. remeber, if you spend the same amount of cash, on a Spec-V, the RSX has no way to keep up...think about it, Spec-V: 17,000 RSX Type-S: 25,000 .....thats 7,000 dollars worth of mods, with 7grand you could make atleast 300 hp on a spec-V.... if you really want to be fair, you should compare cars of similar price and purpose like the Spec-V and the Focus SVT or the Civic Si or even VW GTI 1.8t but...thats a turboed car...anyway..i love my spec-V and wouldnt trade anything for it...well.... maybye not anything.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *well, since racing in the import world is mainly based on drag racing( well, in the US atleast), you will be racing the rsx type-s from a stop and Spec-Vs with a few minor mods would smoke it. remeber, if you spend the same amount of cash, on a Spec-V, the RSX has no way to keep up...think about it, Spec-V: 17,000 RSX Type-S: 25,000 .....thats 7,000 dollars worth of mods, with 7grand you could make atleast 300 hp on a spec-V.... if you really want to be fair, you should compare cars of similar price and purpose like the Spec-V and the Focus SVT or the Civic Si or even VW GTI 1.8t but...thats a turboed car...anyway..i love my spec-V and wouldnt trade anything for it...well.... maybye not anything. *


did you not read the first post in this thread? anyway I guess these two cars are too different from eachother. The RSX is a better car by all means, and it should be. "NEW" it costs a sh!t load more.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *did you not read the first post in this thread? anyway I guess these two cars are too different from eachother. The RSX is a better car by all means, and it should be. "NEW" it costs a sh!t load more. *


By all means? I don't think so. The stock suspension is pretty soft compared to the Spec V. And the RSX-S doesn't come with an LSD or summer tires. In stock form, the Spec V is a better handler.

And it costs about as much as a WRX. A bit too high for what you get, but the engine has tons of potential.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Here are the new cars I would buy before I buy the RSX-S. This is considering price, performance, etc. (in no particular order):

Spec V
Mazdaspeed Protege
Dodge SRT-4
Celica GTS
Subarau WRX
Hyundai Tiburon V6


If all those were out, only then I would consider a low 15 second decent handling car without LSD for 23k.

Focus SVT and GTI 1.8T would also beat it out, except I don't like hatchbacks like that. 

Don't get me wrong the RSX-S is a very nice car, but Acura knows it can boost up the price and people will still buy it. Which is exactly what they did.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

one more chestnut...the rsx-s is street legal. putting seven grand in performance upgrades on our specs isn't going to all be street or carb legal. a minor nit...

if we're talking 25 grand, doesn't the 350z start at like 26? and if legal be damned, pick up a used bnr32 and mop up floors with the lot of 'em


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Lurker Above said:


> *one more chestnut...the rsx-s is street legal. putting seven grand in performance upgrades on our specs isn't going to all be street or carb legal. a minor nit...
> 
> if we're talking 25 grand, doesn't the 350z start at like 26? and if legal be damned, pick up a used bnr32 and mop up floors with the lot of 'em  *


I believe one of the turbos being made for the Spec V will be carb legal.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Ok, I can't resist this one. PISS ON THE RSX!!! I've seen a boatload of those things, raced a handful, and not one of them has been able to touch my Spec. Not one. And my Spec is stock, no mods whatsoever. Maybe if we took em up to 100mph + he might start catching up (doubt it), but not many guys will hit the 100mph mark street racing. Remember, HP sells cars but TORQUE wins races. Peace.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

HAHAH Germex........you're a fool. TORQUE DOES NOT WIN RACES.

I guarantee you a good driver will definitely beat you with a STOCK RSX-S.

the ones you've "easily" beaten were base models. In case you didn't know, I've seen countless 2003+ RSX-S's without the Type-S badge from the dealer.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I CAN NOT believe all the RICER THOUGHT on this thread!!!

the RSX responds FAR better to mods like intake, exhaust, header than does the Spec V. IT IS DYNO PROVEN. A fully bolted RSX WILL BEAT a fully bolted Spec V, SAME WAY a STOCK RSX-S ............*WILL BEAT*.............a stock Spec V. It's proven with a)dyno figures and b)TRACK TIMES.

Good grief.......the way you guys talk, you'd think the Spec V could waste a modded wrx. 
All you newbies need to stfu and learn to give respect where it's due. The RSX is a far superior car in engine smoothness, shifter, quality, fit and finish, ride, ETC.

Moderators, PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

They never learn Mike .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CrazyB15Dan said:


> *They never learn Mike .  *


hahaha well said buddy


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

Rice talk, really cause when i think rice I think YOU! Why would you tell someone to stfu just because he stated his thoughts. I've read countless posts by you bashing what other people say when your ride is the eptiome of rice. I hardly ever post anything cause of know it all dipshits like yourself, if that kid thinks his spec can take a acura then let him WHO CARES why you gotta be a dick?---I've seen you bash spec's over and over while you push a GXE! I'd rather walk then ride in a utter rice moblie like your ride, you make using these forums painful for people with brains and respect for other people. apologize for everyone that uses this for obvious reasons----but mike your a simpleton-and rude


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

dwill9578 said:


> *Rice talk, really cause when i think rice I think YOU! Why would you tell someone to stfu just because he stated his thoughts. I've read countless posts by you bashing what other people say when your ride is the eptiome of rice. I hardly ever post anything cause of know it all dipshits like yourself, if that kid thinks his spec can take a acura then let him WHO CARES why you gotta be a dick?---I've seen you bash spec's over and over while you push a GXE! I'd rather walk then ride in a utter rice moblie like your ride, you make using these forums painful for people with brains and respect for other people. apologize for everyone that uses this for obvious reasons----but mike your a simpleton-and rude *


rice mobile?? Last time I checked Mikes car was nothing near a ricemobile and considering he has the first and only GXE with turbo I think he knows what hes talkin about. You are entitled to your opinion but remember Mike knows alot about his car and probably knows alot about all B15's so dont bash him because he is sick of listening to all this crap about my spec can beat this ect......


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Out of hand childish name calling closes threads.


----------

